
India announces it successfully tested anti-satellite missile capability - skbohra123
https://www.thehindu.com/news/national/narendra-modi-announces-success-of-mission-shakti-indias-anti-satellite-missile-capability/article26651731.ece?homepage=true
======
satyajugran
Hats off to this new achievement.

